# PIGEON TRAPPING



## trash diver (Sep 17, 2011)

Is there any one who can tell me how to make a pigeon trap? Or at least a silent method of catching them?


----------



## veeteephil (Sep 18, 2011)

post/sig combo


----------



## pigpen (Sep 18, 2011)

lay down covered by a sheet with bread or some other bait on top of the sheet, when one lands on you to eat the bread, snag that fucker.


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 18, 2011)

breadcrumbs + castnet = bird


----------



## iamwhatiam (Sep 18, 2011)

or depending where you are....head to china town hahahaha


----------



## Shulseee (Sep 18, 2011)

I wouldn't recommend actually trying to catch those fuckers by hand lol. I've seen how nasty an infection from one of those bird/rats can be. if you use the cast net method on a pigeon that's pretty familiar with people, it shouldn't take long to tame it if that's your plan.


----------



## trash diver (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas guys,but i was really looking for something that can trap groups of pigeons,without me being there.


----------



## Ean (Sep 19, 2011)

is it for eating or a pet?


----------



## trash diver (Sep 19, 2011)

eating


----------



## Dead horse (Sep 19, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## hobogestapo (Sep 19, 2011)

lots more fun catching with your hands. food+hands=pigeon. really how many do you need


----------



## outskirts (Sep 24, 2011)

I remember reading about a way to make an unmanned pigeon trap with just a cardboard box and fishing line.
How it works is to put holes all around the top of the box, then run the fishing line through the holes and across the opening of the box forming a grid like pattern(there is a certain size that the square spaces between the lines is supposed to be, but I forget how many inches, you'll have to experiment.) Put bait in the bottom of the box.
The concept of the trap is supposed to be that the pigeons really can't see the fishing lines, despite bumping into them on flying into the box they still manage to pass through(size of the spaces crucial here) after the food, but when they go to fly out they can't manuver well enough from take off and are thus trapped by the fishing lines.

I have never tried this trap and now wish I had the magazine that I saw it in.


----------



## bryanpaul (Sep 24, 2011)

one time i sat on the sidewalk in santa barbara giggling like a maniacal little girl with a string in my hand that had a slipnot on the other end tossing cracker crumbs to the pigeons....got a couple.......would just let em fly away with the string on their foot..but it was fun...........passers-by were not amused


----------



## outskirts (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL, My mother used to tell me about when her brothers and her would catch starlings and let them fly away with marsh mellows on their beaks.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Sep 24, 2011)

Without you being there... FUCK PIGEONS! If you wanna catch something, just set a snare trap for a rabbit or something. If you want a bird though, the best bet it a deadfall
http://www.wilderness-survival-skills.com/images/trapanimal.jpg


----------



## Pheonix (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.squattheplanet.com/threads/catchin-birds-the-easy-way.2977/

another thread with a very nice way to catch birds


----------



## Vonuist (Sep 25, 2011)

I've only really ever gone for pigeons with a catapult, but I know a few good ways of trapping pheasants that might be adapted.
One is to peg out some gill net at approximately the height of the bird's back and then scatter some corn or breadcrumbs under it, the birds have to raise their heads to swallow and they will get caught in the net.
The other way, my favourite, is to get a small amount of toffee and some bird seed. First make some little paper cones, then warm up the toffee in an old can on the fire. Coat the inside of each cone with a small amount of toffee and then pour in some seed. Make a few little holes and push the pointed ends of the cones into the ground so that the top is just above ground level, like a convenient feeding dish for your prey.
As the bird pecks at the seed it will get toffee in it's feathers eventually reaching the point where it's head is stuck in the cone. Now, birds aren't that bright, so, once the lights go out they assume it's night and go to sleep.
Hey presto...you come back and there are some docile birds sitting ready for the pot.

I come from a country where guns are illegal, all land is private and only rich people can afford to hunt, so we get quite good at poaching here.


----------



## Ramen Tamer (Sep 25, 2011)

That toffee trap is hilarious and brilliant. I really want to use that right now.


----------



## Monterey (Aug 13, 2012)

Just toss them broken up chunks of Alka Seltzer in the park. Humor me. Watch it work once and you always have pigeon to eat.

- Monterey


----------

